# Why no DLNA?



## malverde (Mar 13, 2007)

I know I am a bit slow, can anyone tell me why Tivo does not support DLNA streaming (from DLNA server)? 

This seems like a huge miscalculation on their part.


----------



## ferrumpneuma (Jun 1, 2006)

Then you wouldn't buy more TiVos or Minis.


----------



## malverde (Mar 13, 2007)

ferrumpneuma said:


> Then you wouldn't buy more TiVos or Minis.


Personally, I don't need it to be a server. Just a client would be fine.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

ferrumpneuma said:


> Then you wouldn't buy more TiVos or Minis.


You answer does go with the question. If TiVo supported streaming from a DLNA server your would need a TiVo or Mini at the TV.


----------



## ferrumpneuma (Jun 1, 2006)

I guess I would prefer my Tivo to be a DLNA server so I could watch Tivo recordings on the few items that have a DLNA client (TV, WMC).


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

I finally found a link to this press release from last year. Obviously no updates from Tivo on this, but we all know how well Tivo does with deadlines. Maybe in the Spring update, or maybe they've canned it. Who knows.

ACCESS NEtfront Living Connect


----------



## malverde (Mar 13, 2007)

tatergator1 said:


> I finally found a link to this press release from last year. Obviously no updates from Tivo on this, but we all know how well Tivo does with deadlines. Maybe in the Spring update, or maybe they've canned it. Who knows.
> 
> ACCESS NEtfront Living Connect


Well Tivo... you monitor these forums. What's the scoop?


----------



## ferrumpneuma (Jun 1, 2006)

malverde said:


> Well Tivo... you monitor these forums. What's the scoop?


I literally laughed out loud.:up::up::up:


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

malverde said:


> Well Tivo... you monitor these forums. What's the scoop?


Tivo does not officially monitor these forums. Tivo support personnel have been known to post here, but usually only to threads from users asking for help with technical issues.


----------



## malverde (Mar 13, 2007)

tatergator1 said:


> Tivo does not officially monitor these forums. Tivo support personnel have been known to post here, but usually only to threads from users asking for help with technical issues.


Maybe I should have started the thread with "please help"


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I would guess we might see it in the next model if at all.

It is also possible this is more to develop the DLNA service that the cable companies are looking at switching to post CableCARD.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

malverde said:


> Maybe I should have started the thread with "please help"


Probably wouldn't help. I'm on your side. If it can access your local network (like the Desktop) then it should have DNLA client ability.


----------



## bobdole888 (Jan 30, 2010)

DLNA client is not directly supported, but indirectly support with Tivo HME application:

http://code.google.com/p/streambaby/

It's fairly easy to install.

I can watch almost any format video on the tivo that I can watch on PC.
Though most of my files are .flv. 
I had some issues with .mp4 files not playing, but just renaming them to .flv makes them playable.

You can only share music and photo, but Tivo supports that already anyway.

Through this, I can have a library of videos on my PC and watch them anytime through tivo.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Streambaby's biggest problem is the 1GB size limit. For an HD movie that means it has to stop the show, create a new buffer and start playing again 10 times or more through the show. Just not usable for HD due to the limitations.

Until the protocol for streaming to the TiVo like the MRS function between TiVo's is figured out, best bet is pytivo which will start a transfer and allow immediate viewing.


----------



## bobdole888 (Jan 30, 2010)

jcthorne said:


> Streambaby's biggest problem is the 1GB size limit. For an HD movie that means it has to stop the show, create a new buffer and start playing again 10 times or more through the show. Just not usable for HD due to the limitations.
> 
> Until the protocol for streaming to the TiVo like the MRS function between TiVo's is figured out, best bet is pytivo which will start a transfer and allow immediate viewing.


You must have pytivo and stream baby confused. Pytivo is the one with 1gb limitation. I have not had issues with stream baby.


----------



## rfryar (Feb 15, 2008)

bobdole888 said:


> You must have pytivo and stream baby confused. Pytivo is the one with 1gb limitation. I have not had issues with stream baby.


Incorrect. Streambaby while "streaming" will stop and rebuffer after 1.x GBs.

pyTivo and Streambaby pushes do not have this limitation, however then you have to remember to delete the pushed show when you are done watching.

Rick


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

According to this...

http://www.v-net.tv/tivo-customers-can-transfer-content-to-tivo-dvr-with-access-dlna/

Someone is working on a DLNA client for TiVo. Not sure when/if it will actually be released, but I think we're going to see a more apps on TiVo next year after the new hardware platform is released. (the current one is just too slow)


----------



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

Any word on this? Is it ever going to happen?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

They might be holding it back for the next hardware platform. It should have better performance so I'm hoping it'll support more apps.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> They might be holding it back for the next hardware platform. It should have better performance so I'm hoping it'll support more apps.


Oh you mean, "BUY _THIS_ NEW TIVO and we'll have the software fixed real soon now...(or never)" AGAIN, AGAIN?

Not me.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

No I'm talking just about the apps. If you haven't noticed the apps are super slow on the current TiVo. But on the Mini they're quite snappy. If the next gen TiVo is t least as fast as the Mini at running apps that may entice more developers to write apps for it. In fact some developers may have already written apps for TiVo but decided to hold them back because they're too slow on the current hardware and ruins the user experience. 

TiVo seems to be making a slow but steady march toward completing the HDUI, but I don't expect that to change one way or the other with the new hardwre. In fact I expect them to kep developing for both platforms for quite some time.


----------



## Brad Bishop (Sep 11, 2001)

Regarding DLNA: My guess as to why they don't support it is that it's like this weird hobby standard.

Yes, you can get it to work (I have) but the problem is that it's not always as simple as:
- pick your DLNA server
- pick your client
- Woot! it's working

From my experience it has been:
Ok, I have this new DLNA clock radio.. I want it to pull stuff from Mac Mini... It shouldn't matter what server I get. I'll try Null River's server.. Nope.. That's not working.. Is it configuration or just some incompatibility.. (then proceed through a few more servers trying to get it all sorted).. Oh, look! Twonky works. I'll just use that!

That's the experience. It shouldn't have been that way but that's how it is. I could see a company like TiVo looking to avoid having customer calls on that.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

Brad Bishop said:


> Regarding DLNA: My guess as to why they don't support it is that it's like this weird hobby standard.
> 
> Yes, you can get it to work (I have) but the problem is that it's not always as simple as:
> - pick your DLNA server
> ...


This goes with the DLNA stories I've heard, bliss or train wreck. I'll stick with Apple TV, home sharing and file conversion.


----------



## Grakthis (Oct 4, 2006)

DLNA performance is generally not great. It's usable... but you know... it just kinda sucks. I don't blame TiVo for not wanting to support it.


----------

